# What does a tree trimmer/ arborist career look like?



## z27916 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello. 

I was recently introduced to tree trimming for line clearance, in Oregon, and it really peaked my interest. I would like to know more about the career of a tree trimmer/ arborist beyond line clearance as well. Where do you work? How do you keep moving up after becoming a journeyman and were does that take you? What are the best and worst parts about this career? What kind of education do I need now and what do I need to keep progressing?

I am mostly interested in the long term possibilities. I don't want to become a journeyman tree trimmer and just stay there. I want to get some more education and keep going. Learning keeps you young... right? 

Thanks in advance for your time.

Zac


----------



## Zale (Sep 27, 2011)

If your into pain and suffering, you will love this work.


----------



## serial feller (Sep 27, 2011)

Zale said:


> If your into pain and suffering, you will love this work.


:agree2:

My path took me into self imployment. I am small scale / small equipment/ low overhead and I take the smaller tracts the big boys don't want. That being said if your into sore muscles, bruises, thorns, stinging insects, sprained ankles, wrecked clothing, broken equipment, moments of abject terror and treating an 8+ hour day like your on "Minute To Win It" then this could be the job for you! It still beats working for someone else. Once you have learned how to cut and move the trees the next step is learning how to bid the jobs in a way that is fair to both you and your customer. All to often I screw this up don't keep enough for myself. Right now I'm in the middle of a job that I grossly underestimated the time and fuel it would take to skid the trees from the woods to the landing at the road. Always learning!


----------



## imagineero (Sep 28, 2011)

this should be interesting.... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Sep 28, 2011)

Blood, sweat, and tears of joy.


----------



## z27916 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I have a pretty good handle of what the work is like. I am more curiouse about what the future is like. What opportunities come after becoming a journeyman. For example; who trims the trees at state parks? Who decides what trees to trim? What else is out there for tree trimmers that I haven't even thought of? Don't get me wrong, I am excited to be working in trees and outdoors but I am afraid of getting into a trade and getting bored and having to make the decision of stay bored or change trades all together.

Thanks again


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 28, 2011)

Most state parks fall under the forestry division, you could become a forester for a state or national park. You could become a certified arborist and consult for the city. or even work for the city. You could work at one of the many arboritium's around the world. Some certified arborist consult with the state, but most are hired by the state or county or city.
Most people take this on for self-employment, once you reach "journeyman" in a tree company you are pretty well topped out. Which by the way is called head climber/crew leader.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 28, 2011)

I started in '77 because I liked it and made good money. Now I'm in management making a decent living. Seems climber pay has been the same for many years.
Jeff


----------



## mikewhite85 (Sep 28, 2011)

Get a degree in Urban Forestry then get an ASCA cert.

Around here if you are a registered consulting Arborist it seems you get around 200 bucks to look at a tree and write a brief report. Protected tree reports seem to go for more.

While you work on your degree get some experience working for a local tree crew.

I imagine consulting arborists can get a lot of money just in selling referrals as well. Not sure if it's legal?


----------



## fraidofheights (Sep 28, 2011)

*Started in Utility, too...*

A few months ago, and was pretty bored cause the Utility guys don't ever climb (at least around here).

Switched over to residential, and wont go back. Climb every day (well, mostly I drag brush, but the foreman climbs everyday, and when were ahead of schedule, he lets me run up the tree !)

Cant think of a better job. Even bought my own rope and harness, and have been climbing in the parks on weekends to get better. Girlfriend works in an office and she's a scientist and wishes she could be doing my job instead.

So, yeah, as for the money, don't make much more than 15 bucks an hour, and could make a lot more than that on the Oil Rigs, but been-there-done-that and didn't like it nearly as much. Also, I know if you get skilled and after a few years, or so, if you can climb in a bunch of different places and what not, maybe get your own truck and do pretty well as a foreman or with your own business or something. Well enough if you don't spend a buncha money or buy flat screens or whatever.

Also my friends brother was an arborist and now he's a forester, but that might be too much desk work until your like sixty or something.


----------



## superjunior (Oct 1, 2011)

z27916 said:


> I am afraid of getting into a trade and getting bored and having to make the decision of stay bored or change trades all together.


 
One thing this job is NOT is boring. And remember in your race to get to the top of the food chain, nothing will ever replace actual experience in the tree. You can read all the books out there and get every degree available, but hands on experience is the best knowledge. If you think this line of work is for you then go for it, it can be very rewarding. Start on the ground and work your way up. Understand the characteristics of different types of wood. Become a master of operating a chainsaw. Start slow and be safe


----------



## beastmaster (Oct 1, 2011)

I could talk bad about this business for hours and I would never tell any one I liked or cared for to get involved in it. You work harder then just about any other profession, for most the money just isn't their. The chance for injury is a daily reality. But for a certain type of individual, its a perfect fit. I am a tree man and theres nothen else that interests me. I look forward to going to work everyday and I have been doing this for close to 30 years.
I am not sure what the future holds for this industry, but what it needs are smart people who have started at the bottom and keep moving up the ladder,(Like Jeff) You don't want to be doing trees at 53, and how can you manage people in this business if you haven't been in their shoes? 
Master climbing, keep going to school, set your self above skill wise and scholastically and its possible to be successfully in this business.


----------



## lxt (Oct 1, 2011)

One thing I would encourage anyone starting out who is in their early twenties.........depending on where you live get educated as stated above....But also try to get some rules & enforcement into this trade!! In my area the problem is grass cutters do trees, everyone is doing trees in some way without any training or background

Utility guys (kids) go work for 1-2 years think they are climbing gods & then go out & start their own biz..........on top of that I got the AA types with a riding lawn mower selling Mrs. homeowner a spiked pine tree trim!!! Hacks & non skilled, I dont give a crap I need money for something types are ruining this trade/career.......It use to be when I started that you didnt even do a side job untill your foreman told you "go ahead kid give em a bid" Now..........there is no time & grade....its get a little knowledge & go screw up someones property!!! Or the hacks have a silver tongue & sell BS which gets them a quick buck!!!

So long story short, education & a some form of trade regulations/rules....IDK.....something!!! I have argued against it but it is something that sooner or later the Govt will crack down on.......if we dont voluntarily do something!!!!



LXT....................


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 1, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> I could talk bad about this business for hours and I would never tell any one I liked or cared for to get involved in it. You work harder then just about any other profession, for most the money just isn't their. The chance for injury is a daily reality. But for a certain type of individual, its a perfect fit. I am a tree man and theres nothen else that interests me. I look forward to going to work everyday and I have been doing this for close to 30 years.
> I am not sure what the future holds for this industry, but what it needs are smart people who have started at the bottom and keep moving up the ladder,(Like Jeff) You don't want to be doing trees at 53, and how can you manage people in this business if you haven't been in their shoes?
> Master climbing, keep going to school, set your self above skill wise and scholastically and its possible to be successfully in this business.


 
I hired my very good friend (Deano) about two years ago. I have know him more than 25 years. He is a CA and got it before me. I was his Foreman around 1988-1989. We made really good money climbing. Then, I had a baby on the way. Change of mind. I was on my way to Las Vegas in 1993 because climbers were in big demand. Got alot of palms. I was gonna make $440.00 a day. I and my truck (59 apache 3/4 ton) broke down in front of the woman who is the mother of all my girls. Anyway, almost 11 years ago I knew I had to move up. My buddy, however, it is really tough giving cold hard facts to a friend that doesn/t listen. It's okay to be in management if you have the respect of your guy's. But, I think as you get older you need to get out of the mix and start directing. I think some hard core climbers are scared to do this. It is really tough when your friend is one of them.
Jeff


----------



## tree md (Oct 1, 2011)

I climbed for three years under the guidance and direction of an older climber as well as working with other climbers before I ever did a side job on my own. After 4 or 5 years of working for mom and pop services and doing side jobs on my own I went to work for 3 of the larger outfits in the city where I lived. I learned to do crane work and learned what production climbing is all about. After about 6 years of working for others I finally went on my own completely. Been in the trade for 20 years and have no regrets. It's hard work and the day does not end at 5 when your the boss but the money is good and there is nothing like being your own boss.

Education is a good thing but, as has been mentioned, nothing takes the place of hands on experience. Find a good climber that is willing to take you on and learn the basics from him. After you master climbing and rigging with a reputable climber work for as many climbers and small and large services as you can. It will help you to look at situations and problems from different perspectives as you will diversified in your training.


----------



## superjunior (Oct 1, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> I think as you get older you need to get out of the mix and start directing. I think some hard core climbers are scared to do this.


 
this is so true. its not easy making the transition


----------



## tree md (Oct 2, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> I hired my very good friend (Deano) about two years ago. I have know him more than 25 years. He is a CA and got it before me. I was his Foreman around 1988-1989. We made really good money climbing. Then, I had a baby on the way. Change of mind. I was on my way to Las Vegas in 1993 because climbers were in big demand. Got alot of palms. I was gonna make $440.00 a day. I and my truck (59 apache 3/4 ton) broke down in front of the woman who is the mother of all my girls. Anyway, almost 11 years ago I knew I had to move up. My buddy, however, it is really tough giving cold hard facts to a friend that doesn/t listen. It's okay to be in management if you have the respect of your guy's. But, I think as you get older you need to get out of the mix and start directing. I think some hard core climbers are scared to do this. It is really tough when your friend is one of them.
> Jeff


 
Who says you can't climb and direct??? That's what I do. The climbing is still what I love. It keeps me fit and makes the beer taste good at the end of the day. To tell the truth, I would rather do all the climbing and have somebody else handle the business end. The thought of not being able to climb anymore (and I have faced that very real possibility) gives me a feeling of profound sadness.


----------



## lxt (Oct 7, 2011)

you will be even more sad if & when the day comes that the 28yr old has learned the tricks & is more productive than you......Why? well I see tracked lifts, cranes & other items coming into play a larger role in the production process, I LOVE CLIMBING TOO........I imagine every NFL quarterback loves what they do...........its just the fact that sooner or later age or health dictates a change


Stay Healthy & Be Safe!

LXT.................


----------

